# Easter ABTs



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2015)

So I started a new family tradition of Easter ABTS, heres the goodies













P4050003.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






Added some sweet peppers for color like Easter eggs ?













P4050004.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






Colby jack cheese and cream cheese













P4050005.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






Added some marinated grilled chicken













P4050006.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






Heres' a prep shot













P4050007.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






All done and headed for the smoker












P4050008.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






About 3 hours @225* with the AMNPS loaded with pecan pellets, some were missing ?? before I remembered the money shot ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















P4050009.JPG



__ crazymoon
__ Apr 6, 2015






They were a nice app before the real meal , thanks for looking  CM


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice lookin ABT's CM !   I could eat them everyday !     Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Apr 6, 2015)

Those look tasty nice work!:drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 6, 2015)

Tasty looking ABT's!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2015)

They look great


----------



## savismoker (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice looking ABTs! Love the sweet peppers for color!


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 10, 2015)

I love ABT's and those look really good. The piece of chicken was a great addition.


----------



## tropics (Apr 10, 2015)

Missed most Easter post due to Boiler repair sorry for being late. CM they look great!


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey CM. Thanks for reminding me I need to make some ABT's. Yours look great!

Disco


----------

